# solution to removing sold TiVos from my account



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

Over the last few years, I have sold several lifetime S2 & S3 TiVos from my account. Some have been transferred, but for whatever reasons, the new owners of several others have never moved the TiVos to their own account. Therefore, I have a big list of TiVos "devices" on my account.

Essentially, I have 10 devices, but only 5 are truly used by me (1 Premiere, 2 Roamios and 2 Minis). All the ones I use are lifetime units as well. I remember reading here how you can't remove these units yourself.

I was wondering though if I could basically create an entirely new account with a new email address and then move my currently used TiVos over to this new account. is this theoretically doable? Has anybody else done this?


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I have read other people have done this successfully, but I have never had a reason to try it myself.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mcf57 said:


> Over the last few years, I have sold several lifetime S2 & S3 TiVos from my account. Some have been transferred, but for whatever reasons, the new owners of several others have never moved the TiVos to their own account. Therefore, I have a big list of TiVos "devices" on my account.
> 
> Essentially, I have 10 devices, but only 5 are truly used by me (1 Premiere, 2 Roamios and 2 Minis). All the ones I use are lifetime units as well. I remember reading here how you can't remove these units yourself.
> 
> I was wondering though if I could basically create an entirely new account with a new email address and then move my currently used TiVos over to this new account. is this theoretically doable? Has anybody else done this?


Hi,
Even if the buyer properly places the Tivo you sold it don't guarantee that the device will be removed from your list of devices. Also, opening up a 2nd account and switching some devices over doesn't guarantee that the devices will disappear from your old account. 
I have 2 accounts and some devices appear in both accounts still and it is confusing. It seems like Tivo's accounting setup is poorly designed. I called and asked if something could be done one time and got the yes it will take a couple days....but nothing happened.


----------



## A2JetGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had the same problem in the past. Most disappear, but one I sold two years ago didn't, even though the new owner (a friend of mine) did transfer it to his account. 

The most disturbing part was that when I checked the Billing section of my TiVo account and selected that unit, I could view the new owner's name and last four digits of his credit card. Obviously I couldn't/wouldn't do anything nefarious with his info, but it made me wonder what information of mine was showing up on the accounts of other people I've bought/sold TiVos with. 

I called TiVo and was greeted with disinterest by the c/s agent, so I insisted that she escalate my call higher up. This person seemed to understand my concern and, after some time on hold, told me to check my account again in a week. 

The following week, the old TiVo was off my account, however, I'll never know if my info still appeares on other's accounts.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

If the old TiVos showing on your account bother you that much, just open a new account with TiVo and move the active TiVos into that account, the biggest problem is that the Media Key will change, so it will take a few days for all your TiVos and Minis to see each other. If you have moved programs off your TiVo using the desktop program, Kmttg, or other way they may not be playable with the new Media Key. I did this years ago, it does clean up your TiVo account, but not worth the hassle as your active TiVos should be all you can play with *on-li*ne anyways. TiVo will move any active TiVos, that you no longer own, off your account after about 6 months if you ask them to.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

mcf57 said:


> Over the last few years, I have sold several lifetime S2 & S3 TiVos from my account. Some have been transferred, but for whatever reasons, the new owners of several others have never moved the TiVos to their own account. Therefore, I have a big list of TiVos "devices" on my account.
> 
> Essentially, I have 10 devices, but only 5 are truly used by me (1 Premiere, 2 Roamios and 2 Minis). All the ones I use are lifetime units as well. I remember reading here how you can't remove these units yourself.
> 
> I was wondering though if I could basically create an entirely new account with a new email address and then move my currently used TiVos over to this new account. is this theoretically doable? Has anybody else done this?


Yes. No more need to ponder it.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

How about opening a new account and moving the sold ones over instead?
I wonder how that would that effect the new owner.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

miadlor said:


> How about opening a new account and moving the sold ones over instead?
> I wonder how that would that effect the new owner.


That will not clear up the bottom of your list of TiVos sold long ago and not on your active account anymore.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I have five old TiVos that still show up under my account. I talked to a CSR years ago to have them removed, but they were of no help. I've since learned to live with it.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

I have 29 units on my inactive list and 14 on my active list. 4 of those are no longer owned by me.
It takes awhile for my account to actually open.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

buddhawood said:


> I have 29 units on my inactive list and 14 on my active list. 4 of those are no longer owned by me.
> It takes awhile for my account to actually open.


Takes awhile for any TiVo account to open, TiVo on-line is slow.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello mcf57,

I'd be happy to take a look into what is going on with the devices on your account. If you would send me a Private message and include one of your currently active TiVo Service Numbers (TSN) in your private message I can look into your issue and we may be able to come to a solution.

Thank You


----------



## snipes (Oct 15, 2010)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> Hello mcf57,
> 
> I'd be happy to take a look into what is going on with the devices on your account. If you would send me a Private message and include one of your currently active TiVo Service Numbers (TSN) in your private message I can look into your issue and we may be able to come to a solution.
> 
> Thank You


I'm having the same issue Sarah. One of the devices I sold long ago still shows in the list at online.tivo.com. Is this something you can help other users with?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

snipes said:


> I'm having the same issue Sarah. One of the devices I sold long ago still shows in the list at online.tivo.com. Is this something you can help other users with?


Just create a dummy TiVo online account and move any active TiVos you don't in your account anymore.


----------



## snipes (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you create an account now without activating a new TiVo? I can't create an account with a new email address as it won't let me activate an existing TiVo already registered on my primary email.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

snipes said:


> How do you create an account now without activating a new TiVo? I can't create an account with a new email address as it won't let me activate an existing TiVo already registered on my primary email.


Your correct, in the old days I had an old non active Series 2 unit I would use to start the account than cancel the activation before paying, but the account was good, (now you can't do that as Series 2 can't be activated) I will send you a PM you with one of my many dead TiVo accounts


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

lessd said:


> Your correct, in the old days I had an old non active Series 2 unit I would use to start the account than cancel the activation before paying, but the account was good, (now you can't do that as Series 2 can't be activated) I will send you a PM you with one of my many dead TiVo accounts


Twice this year, Tivo has removed old or sold TiVos from my account with no issues at all, following a simple request. While a second or 'dummy' used to have a benefit for cleaning up one's device list, in my experience that reason has been negated.


----------

